# Jeremiah: LXX vs Masoretic



## arapahoepark (Jul 2, 2015)

While I have little knowledge of the Textual Criticism debates I would like to know what it means for the end text of Jeremiah to have been so varied in length, with regard to it being the Word of God. What manuscript do we follow, or do we follow both and why?


----------



## Leslie (Jul 3, 2015)

Good question. I'm curious also


----------



## arapahoepark (Jul 3, 2015)

No responses?


----------

